# Porque escolher um pavimento permeável



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

Penso que todos nos deparamos com trabalhos de obras privadas que por vezes nos deixam no mínimo perplexos.
Penso também que é fácil, de uma forma simplista, correr para dizer mal nestes casos. É o que eu faço.
Mas, continuei aqui a pensar, e se eu estiver errada, e for apenas uma questão de perspectiva?
Então abri este tópico, para que me ou nos desenganem. Afinal, há sempre uma esperança e pode ser tudo um grande mal entendido.


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

*Parte I - Reabilitação*

Começo pelo Palácio de Marquês de Tancos, cujas obras de recuperação (?) muito falatório têm dado ultimamente.

Diz a Câmara de Lisboa no seu site aqui : http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/equipamentos/equipamento/info/palacio-do-marques-de-tancos
o seguinte:

"A origem do Palácio Tancos remonta a 1539, com a fundação da antiga residência dos Ataíde. A transformação desta casa quinhentista em palácio parece ter ocorrido no início do séc. XVII, com o 1º Conde de Atalaia, D. Francisco Manuel de Ataíde. Na primeira metade do séc. XVIII, o palácio foi objecto de ampliação e restauro às mãos do 6º Conde de Atalaia e 1º Marquês de Tancos, D. João Manuel de Noronha. Exemplar de arquitectura residencial maneirista, classificado como Imóvel de Interesse Público, foi um dos poucos palácios lisboetas que sobreviveu ao Terramoto de 1755. De planta irregular e implantação assimétrica, adapta-se perfeitamente ao desnível do terreno, domina urbanisticamente toda a encosta da cidade entre a Sé e o Castelo. A sua fachada marcadamente horizontal, de linhas sóbrias, rasgada por longas fileiras de janelas de vão rectangular, apresenta uma decoração simples, concentrada apenas no andar nobre, que exibe janelas de sacada com guardas de ferro, coroadas por entablamento. No interior, apesar dos espaços do palácio terem sido sucessivamente vendidos e transformados, conserva-se grande parte do recheio artístico original, destacando-se o espólio azulejar composto por painéis de finais do séc. XVII a meados do séc. XVIII, notável pela sua diversidade, qualidade pictórica e iconografia."

Depois fica-se a saber da sua venda no Expresso por exemplo : http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/c...-milhoes-de-euros-na-venda-de-predios=f892857
" (...)Na coluna das receitas, o segundo lugar foi para o Palácio do Marquês de Tancos: rendeu €5.482.000, quando tinha uma base de licitação de cinco milhões de euros. São mais de cinco mil metros quadrados de área de construção.
Foi como Palácio do Marquês de Tancos que o leilão verdadeiramente aqueceu. Até então, a parada ía subindo de mil em mil euros. Com o edifício da Calçada do Marquês de Tancos foram feitos pela primeira vez lanços de €10 mil, depois de €20 mil e por fim de €50 mil.
Se foram aqueles dois imóveis (muito provavelmente destinados à hotelaria, segundo fontes do mercado imobiliário) a possibilitar o maior encaixe,(...)"

Através das oportunidades da Câmara :
"Código SIG: 3800803003001
Morada: Palácio Marques de Tancos - Calçada do Marquês de Tancos, 2-10
Freguesia: Santa Maria Maior
Descrição do registo predial: 228/São Cristóvão e São Lourenço
Artigo matricial: 515/Santa Maria Maior
Área registada (m2): 1.690,00
Área bruta de construção (m2):
5.083,64
Estado / Arrendamentos:
Devoluto 
Usos permitidos:
Todos os usos admitidos
Valor de licitação: 5.000.000,00 €
Fonte: http://cidadedeoportunidades.cm-lis...oi]=31&cHash=17baf2335d175e33b6d09f6a6e51ea71

Com plantas aqui : http://cidadedeoportunidades.cm-lisboa.pt/fileadmin/CIDADE_OPORTUNIDADES/superior1M/3800803003001/PLANTAS.pdf

A um grupo Francês sabemos pelo Público : https://www.publico.pt/2014/10/08/l...-queria-mas-encaixou-o-valor-previsto-1672334
"Já os franceses do grupo Repotel, uma holding que tem uma administradora de origem portuguesa e possui várias residências medicalizadas para idosos na região de Paris, conseguiram ficar, através da 2 I Inter Investissements, com os palácios Marquês de Tancos e Monte Real, pagando um total que ronda 8,5 milhões. 
Os dois edifícios situam-se perto um do outro, na zona do Caldas. O primeiro, classificado como imóvel de interesse público, serve ainda de sede à empresa municipal EGEAC, e foi vendido por 5,5 milhões (base de licitação de cinco milhões). "

Entretanto, com mais algumas pesquisas pelo google, venho a encontrar trabalhos que me parecem lindíssimos de réplicas de azulejos com destino ao Palácio Marquês de Tancos aqui : https://tardoz.wordpress.com/2017/07/31/rocaille/
"JULHO 31, 2017
Entreguei a semana passada 32 réplicas de azulejos para colmatarem as lacunas integrais existentes em cinco silhares de uma das salas do Palácio Marquês de Tancos, em Lisboa.
A tarefa não foi totalmente fácil – os azulejos originais adjacentes às lacunas estavam todos nas paredes; os azulejos em falta tinham todos medidas diferentes, algumas muito estranhas como 15,3 x 14,2cm ou 13,5 x 13,8cm e as chacotas tiveram de ser cortadas à mão uma a uma para cada lugar; os desenhos foram copiados de cócoras no meio da poeirada e ajustados caso a caso para ver se as linhas de contorno e as manchas cromáticas batiam certas o mais possível com os desenhos de entorno e por fim, encontrar o tom de manganês igual ao original é uma chatice e pode dar cabo da cabeça de qualquer um.
Curiosamente, correu praticamente tudo bem à primeira – e os azulejos já estão na parede. Confesso que por esta não esperava, mas fico muito satisfeita."









Agora deparando-nos com as notícias de pedido de embargo da obra, e não me vou dedicar muito à temática do embargo neste tópico das obras privadas - embora mereça, - venho-me questionar, mas que trampinha de trabalho temos aqui ?









Em que, ainda sobre o trabalho de obra, e tal : "O restauro dos azulejos, indicou o responsável, ficou a cargo de uma “empresa especializada”, a GPCR - Gabinete de Património Conservação e Restauro, e demorou cerca de um ano e meio a ser concluído. “Foi feito um trabalho louvável”, acredita o responsável. 
Quanto à intervenção que foi criticada pelo grupo de cidadãos, e que motivou o apelo à câmara de Lisboa, Fernando Osório explicou que aquela divisão será um balneário e que “já funcionava como instalação sanitária do anterior arrendatário”. Por isso, foi revestida por azulejos novos para ser um balneário, sem contudo serem retirados os antigos azulejos. E explicou que a solução encontrada passou pela instalação de uma segunda parede, em pladur, colocada a fazer “uma espécie de caixa” por onde passarão canos da água, mantendo assim afastados os antigos azulejos. "
Neste fonte : https://www.publico.pt/2017/10/19/l...-de-tancos-mas-as-obras-continuam-1789413/amp

Pergunto-me muito francamente se quem investiu avultada soma num edifício deste calibre histórico (patrimonial inclusivamente) não tenha investido num arquitecto ? E numa empreitada que nos conseguisse apresentar melhor dignidade, para além de todo o resto, e também estética mais harmoniosa ?

Se calhar sou eu que estou a ser esquisita. Mas que razão há que eu não esteja a ver para este trabalhinho tal mal anagalhado ?

Imagens do antes.








Mais imagens do antes : http://cidadedeoportunidades.cm-lis...oi]=31&cHash=17baf2335d175e33b6d09f6a6e51ea71


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

Vou utilizar um comentário de outro thread/tópico que serve tão bem para aqui.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142284052&postcount=7872

Espero que não se importe.


Marco Bruno said:


> Muitas das intervenções são fracas, mas a cidade estava parada no tempo. Não se fazia nem deixava fazer. De recordar que nos anos 80 ruiam cerca de 20 prédios por ano. Se somarmos a isso 100 anos de rendas congeladas, não vejo como pudessem salvar tantos prédios de rendimento entre-séculos, quase todos com problemas estruturais muito graves. Para haver essa experiência e consciência na qualidade da reabilitação teria de haver um historial, um processo amadurecido durante décadas.


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

*A CASA SENHORIAL EM LISBOA E NO RIO DE JANEIRO (SÉCULOS XVII, XVIII E XIX). (...).
Palácio Tancos*

Designação:	Palácio Tancos
Outras Designações:	Palácio dos Marqueses de Tancos
Século:	XVIl ,XVIII
País:	Portugal
Autor / Mestre / Construtor:	
Domingos da Silva, Manuel Antunes, José Carvalho, Manuel Francisco e João Antunes (mestres pedreiros), Gabriel del Barco, Raimundo do Couto, António de Oliveira Bernardes (pintores de azulejo)[/B]

*Arquitectura*
Enquadramento Urbano e Paisagístico:	
Inserido na malha urbana, o Palácio Tancos localiza-se na freguesia de São Cristóvão, no bairro da Mouraria a Sudoeste do Castelo de São Jorge. A fachada principal está orientada a Sudoeste para a calçada do Marquês de Tancos.

O edifício insere-se num quarteirão de desenho irregular, juntamente com o Recolhimento de São Cristóvão, a Norte, e com um prédio de habitação contiguo à fachada do palácio. A zona tardoz do palácio está orientada a Nordeste, juntamente com a zona de quintal.

O lote do terreno tem desenho de polígono irregular e é ocupado quase na totalidade pelo edifício de planta em “L”.

A morfologia do terreno é em declive descendente, pela rua da Costa do Castelo, por onde se acede à zona tardoz do palácio (esta nivelada) e de Sudeste para Noroeste, pela calçada do Marquês de Tancos.


Morfologia e Composição:	
A morfologia do edifício corresponde à composição de um prisma irregular de doze faces sendo o seu maior lado a fachada principal, voltada a Sudoeste, para a calçada do Marquês de Tancos.

Num total de cinco pisos, respectivamente -3, -2, -1, 0 e 1, o palácio tem uma organização bastante marcada pela hierarquia dos pisos. O piso 0 e andar nobre têm acesso directo à sala vaga, situada na zona posterior.

A comunicação com os pisos inferiores e superior faz-se por duas zonas de acessos verticais, situadas nas extremidades do edifício. O conjunto apresenta nestes dois espaços de interligação do programa interior, dois tipos de ambientes e funções. Um de serviços, situado na extremidade esquerda, a Noroeste do edifício, corresponde a um conjunto de diversos lanços de escadas que interligam todos os pisos do palácio. A ausência de decoração aplicada, a dimensão e a comunicação de funcionalidades indiciam que estas escadas sejam maioritariamente de serviços. Os outros lanços de escadas situam-se na zona oposta, correspondendo a um escada particular que liga o piso -1 ao piso 0, e uma outra pelo qual se acede ao piso 1 na zona sudeste. A escada particular, mais larga, construída em pedra e revestida com silhares de azulejo, faz a comunicação do antigo quarto baixo com o andar nobre do palácio.

A comunicação horizontal entre divisões realiza-se de divisão para divisão, de uma forma clara nas zonas nobres, sendo estas privadas ou de aparato. Nas zonas de serviços a comunicação faz-se entre divisões de pequena dimensão, por corredor e escadas de tamanhos reduzidos. O programa de composição e distribuição interior adapta-se à morfologia do terreno. Algumas divisões nos pisos -3 e -2 comunicam unicamente com a rua, revelando o habitual arrendamento de lojas.

Fachada Principal:	
Frontaria voltada a Sul, para a calçada do Marquês de Tancos, de longo pano único delimitado por cunhais de pedra aparelhada regular, com cinco pisos no terço da esquerda, quatro na parte central e três no terço da direita, motivado pelo grande declive da rua, subindo de Oeste para Este, fazendo com que o embasamento seja rente ao chão no extremo direito da fachada e ultrapasse o 2º piso na metade oposta.

No piso térreo do terço esquerdo alinham-se duas janelas, uma porta, uma janela e duas portas, todas de moldura rectangular simples, tendo no eixo de cada vão uma janela rectangular transversal que marca o 2º piso.

No 1º piso da parte central da fachada abrem-se uma janela transversal, três portas de moldura rectangular e uma janela quadrangular gradeada sem moldura.

No 3º piso do terço da esquerda alinham-se quinze janelas todas iguais de moldura rectangular, terminando no extremo por uma porta também de moldura rectangular.

Como separador para o penúltimo piso surge uma cornija com friso em ressalto onde se inscrevem os balcões de dezasseis janelas de sacada rectangulares, no eixo das inferiores, com varandins de ferro e rematadas por cornijas.

O último piso possui catorze janelas de moldura rectangular, todas cegas exceptuando a 1ª, e, no extremo direito, duas pequenas janelas de sacada com varandins de ferro, todas no eixo das inferiores.

Fachadas Secundárias:	
Fachada Oeste

Parcialmente adossada a edifício, até ao 3º piso, possuindo em cada um dos dois últimos pisos quatro janelas iguais às da frontaria, voltadas para um terraço.

A fachada este encosta-se inferiormente a um socalco provido de muro de contenção com guarda de ferro, no início da rua da Costa do Castelo, dado o entroncamento e desnível da mesma rua, que sobe para Nordeste. É estreita, delimitada por cunhais e inferiormente marcada pelo friso que continua o da frontaria, ficando aqui quase rente ao chão, e possui apenas duas pequenas janelas de sacada, idênticas às do último piso do extremo direito da frontaria e uma pequena janela rectangular aberta no cunhal.

Fachada Nordeste
Igualmente estreita, com 2 grandes janelas gradeadas e uma porta de moldura rectangular, encimadas por três janelas rectangulares transversais com parapeitos de ferro, que marcam o 2º piso.

Fachada Norte
Dividida pelo encosto do muro do pátio com grande portão de ferro enquadrado por arco rebaixado. À esquerda do muro, uma grande janela encimada por outra menor, iguais às da fachada nordeste; à direita do muro, abrindo para o pátio, alinham-se uma porta, uma janela, uma porta e duas janelas, todas de moldura rectangular, sendo a 2ª porta maior e rematada por cornija, e, no 2º piso, uma pequena janela igual à anterior.

Segue-se um corpo saliente, com uma parede voltada a Este e outra a Norte, mais longa, a que se adossa inferiormente um pequeno anexo baixo e cego. Na parede este, duas portas rectangulares, no piso térreo, e uma janela igual às anteriores no 2º piso; na parede norte, uma janela e uma porta rectangulares do lado esquerdo do anexo, quatro janelas transversais e uma semicircular sobre o mesmo anexo, e do lado direito, uma porta de moldura rectangular encimada por janela transversal; no 2º piso três janelas transversais.

Formando ângulo recto com esta parede, segue-se uma fachada voltada a Este, igualmente para o pátio, com três portas rectangulares, uma janela quadrangular no 1º piso e quatro janelas rectangulares no 2º piso.

Todas as fachadas são rematadas em cornija sob beiral.

*Programa Interior*















































Piso -3
Neste piso, em comunicação directa com a calçada do Marquês de Tancos e com ligação (hoje interrompida) ao piso superior (piso -2), é onde se localiza a primitiva cozinha do palácio. Verificam-se ainda hoje as lareiras da cozinha, um tanque de água e acomodações destinadas ao serviço da casa. A cozinha tem ainda comunicação com um pequeno pátio a Noroeste do edifício. As divisões são intercomunicantes, tendo como excepção duas divisões isoladas, em contacto directo com a rua que terão sido lojas de aluguer.

Piso -2
Este piso está fundido com o piso inferior (-3) no espaço da cozinha e em duas divisões (provavelmente lojas de aluguer), com contacto directo com a rua. A estas duas divisões, que neste piso se demarcam em duplo pé direito, junta-se mais uma na extremidade sudeste. A cozinha tem a esta cota duas janelas em contacto com o saguão interior do palácio. Na extremidade noroeste, ao lado da cozinha, uma divisão em contacto directo com o saguão e com acesso por escada de serviço ao piso inferior (possíveis acomodações dos serviços da casa). Actualmente, a comunicação com o piso superior (piso -1), faz-se por um lanço de escada, verificando-se a partir daí a comunicação com outra escada para os restantes pisos.

Piso -1
Este piso corresponde ao antigo quarto baixo do palácio, uma zona privada da família. É composto por um conjunto de divisões ortogonais sendo as de maior dimensão voltadas para a fachada principal, todas com janelas de peito e conversadeiras. As restantes divisões alinham-se para o interior, a Nordeste, ou em torno do saguão, na zona noroeste do palácio. As comunicações horizontais fazem-se pelas divisões intercomunicantes e as comunicações verticais por escadas de serviço, a Norte, por escadas privadas, a Este. Estas comunicam com o piso nobre (piso 0) através de uma divisão imediatamente ao lado da sala vaga.


Piso 0 (Nobre)

O andar nobre situa-se no piso 0, correspondendo ao piso 4 da fachada principal, na frente voltada a Sudoeste para a calçada do Marquês de Tancos.

As divisões são na maioria ortogonais, com excepção de uma divisão com planta em “U” fechado, no remate da fachada oeste. Todas as divisões são intercomunicantes, as de maior dimensão e grande aparato são perpendiculares à fachada principal e têm um ritmo constante de janelas de sacada, igual ao das janelas de peito no piso inferior. As comunicações localizam-se nas extremidades, a Sudeste, com uma escada particular de acesso ao piso inferior e ao antigo quarto baixo, e com um lanço de escadas para um pequeno apartamento no piso superior. A Norte, existe um conjunto de escadas de serviço que ligam todos os pisos do palácio. Nesta zona encontramos ainda uma copa e um edifício adossado, com escada que comunica com o piso superior, antigo quarto alto destinado ao apartamento das crianças e criadas.

Piso 1
Este piso divide-se em duas zonas isoladas. Na extremidade sudeste situa-se um pequeno apartamento com comunicação por escadas para o piso nobre. Corresponde a um pequeno conjunto de divisões, sendo apenas um de desenho ortogonal, situado no topo direito. Na extremidade, a Oeste, situa-se um apartamento com copa e um conjunto de divisões em volta do saguão. As divisões são intercomunicantes e maioritariamente ortogonais.

*Azulejaria*

Piso -1, divisão 1
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco, de “figura avulsa”, da 1ª metade do século XVIII, delimitado por uma cercadura com elementos vegetalistas e rodapé ornamentado com óvulos.

Piso -1, divisão 2
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco de padrão “tapete” da 2ª metade do século XVII, delimitado por uma cercadura com elementos vegetalistas.

Piso -1, divisão 7
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco, de padrão de “tapete”, da 2ª metade do século XVII, delimitado por uma cercadura com elementos vegetalistas.

Piso -1, divisão 8
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco da 2ª metade do século XVII. Painéis ornamentados com albarradas, delimitados por uma cercadura com ondas e elementos vegetalistas. 

Piso -1, divisão 10
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco de padrão “tapete” da 2ª metade do século XVII, delimitado por uma cercadura com elementos vegetalistas.

Piso 0, divisão 1
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco da 2ª metade do século XVII. Painéis com uma composição de enrolamentos vegetalistas, delimitados por uma barra ornamental com folhagens, cartelas ovais com cabochões e mascarões

Piso 0, divisão 2
Lambril de azulejos figurativos em azul e branco da 1ª metade do século XVIII. Painéis com cenas de caça ao javali, veado, urso e leão em paisagens campestres e marinhas, delimitados por uma barra ornamental com folhas de acanto, cornucópias, anjos, pássaros, cabeças de leão, cariátides com cestos de flores e putti.

Piso 0, divisão 3
Lambril de azulejos figurativos em azul e branco da 1ª metade do século XVIII, assinados por Raimundo do Couto. Painéis com cenas de caça ao javali, veado e lobo em paisagens campestres, delimitados por uma barra ornamental com enrolamentos vegetalistas. Azulejos com a inscrição “Rm. do Cotto fecit”.

Piso 0, divisão 4
Lambril de azulejos figurativos em azul e branco da 1ª metade do século XVIII. Painéis com cenas galantes e de caça ao veado em jardins, paisagens campestres e fluviais, delimitados por uma barra ornamental com enrolamentos vegetalistas, cartelas, coroas de louros, putti e atlantes com cornucópias de flores e frutos.

Piso 0, divisão 5
Conversadeira e lambril de azulejos figurativos em azul e branco da 1ª metade do século XVIII. Painéis com cenas pastoris e galantes em paisagens campestres e marinhas, delimitados por uma barra ornamental com enrolamentos vegetalistas, conchas, putti, urnas com mascarões e mísulas.

Piso 0, divisão 6
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco de “figura avulsa” da 1ª metade do século XVIII, delimitados por uma cercadura com elementos vegetalistas e rodapé ornamentado com óvulos.

Piso 0, divisão 7
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco da 2ª metade do século XVII de Gabriel del Barco. Painéis com uma composição composta por enrolamentos vegetalistas e ferroneries, delimitados por uma barra ornamental com grinaldas de flores e frutos, laços e florões. 

Piso 0, divisão 8
Lambril de azulejos figurativos em azul e branco da 1ª metade do século XVIII, atribuídos a António de Oliveira Bernardes. Painéis com cenas mitológicas do poema “Ilíada” de Homero e do poema “Metamorfoses” de Ovídio, em composições inspiradas nas estampas de Jean Lepautre. Barra ornamental com enrolamentos vegetalistas, grinaldas de flores e frutos, anjos, pássaros, mascarões, leões, conchas, putti e escudos com as armas dos Manuéis.

Piso 0, divisão 9
Lambril de azulejos figurativos em azul e branco da 1ª metade do século XVIII, atribuídos a António de Oliveira Bernardes. Painéis com cenas mitológicas do poema “Metamorfoses” de Ovídio, em composições inspiradas nas estampas de Jean Lepautre. Barra ornamental com enrolamentos vegetalistas, anjos, putti, conchas, cartelas e escudos com as armas dos Manuéis.

Piso 0, divisão 10
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco do século XVIII. Painéis com uma composição ornamental composta por concheados, elementos vegetalistas estilizados, flores e marmoreados. 

Piso 0, divisão 11
Lambril de azulejos policromados e meados do século XVIII. Painéis com uma composição ornamental de elementos vegetalistas, elementos arquitectónicos estilizados, sanefas, flores, frutos, pássaros e grifos. Cercadura com “asas de morcego” e conchas. Interior do armário com um painel de azulejos esponjados delimitados por uma faixa ornamental com elementos vegetalistas estilizados.

Piso 0, divisão 12
Lambril de azulejos figurativos em azul e branco da 1ª metade do século XVIII. Painéis com cenas pastoris e galantes em paisagens campestres e fluviais, delimitados por uma barra ornamental com enrolamentos vegetalistas.

Piso 0, divisão 13
Barra de azulejos em azul e branco de padrão de “tapete” da 2ª metade do século XVII, delimitada por faixas com entrelaços e flores.

Piso 0, divisão 14
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco da 2ª metade do século XVII. Painéis ornamentais e cercadura com 
com búzios.
Piso 0, divisão 8

Piso 0, divisão 10

Decoração Diversa

Piso -1 divisão 2
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada em forma de losango.

Piso -1, divisão 3
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada de molduras curvilíneas, com topos apainelados rectangulares centrados por moldura circular.

Piso -1, divisão 4
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada com desenho geométrico conjugando molduras rectas e curvas, com almofadas escalonadas nos cantos.

Piso -1,divisão 5
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada, centrada por grande losango e cantos com pequenas almofadas escalonadas de forma triangular.

Piso -1, divisão 6
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada com desenho geométrico centrado por grande moldura elíptica entre quatro almofadas escalonadas em losango.

Piso -1, divisão 8
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada simples centrada por grande moldura elíptica.


Piso -1, divisão 9
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada simples centrada por grande moldura octogonal.

Piso -1, divisão 10
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada simples formando dois rectângulos.


Piso 0, divisão 1
Quatro pias lava-mãos em calcário de forma campaniforme, com duas saliências cilíndricas no interior.


Piso 0, divisão 7
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada geométrica conjugando rectângulos, quadrados e triângulos nos cantos, estes com pequenas almofadas escalonadas.

Piso 0, divisão 12
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada com desenho geométrico centrado por grande losango, tendo inscrito um rectângulo com duas almofadas escalonadas quadrangulares.

Fonte : http://www.casaruibarbosa.gov.br/ac...esquisa-avancada/39-fichas/346-palacio-tancos


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

Palácio dos Marqueses de Tancos
Companhia de Dança de Lisboa
Azulejaria
Metamorfose
https://youtu.be/6gcNz0MxDkU

Palácio dos Marqueses de Tancos
Companhia de Dança de Lisboa
Obras há 30 anos
https://youtu.be/U1qPtjeh_fM


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

*Arquitectura para os arquitectos
18.04.2017*
"Chegou recentemente ao nosso conhecimento uma situação bem demonstrativa daquilo que criticamos. O pretexto foi uma pequena construção feita numa das ilhas selvagens para apoio aos vigilantes que ali permanecem, para marcar a pretendida soberania. 

Tem esta Ordem sempre defendido, como lhe compete, que a arquitectura deve ser da exclusiva responsabilidade dos arquitectos. Daí o questionarmos o porquê de não ter sido aqui feito um projecto da responsabilidade de um arquitecto. Estaria, seguramente, mais integrado no terreno, e o que não é pouco, representaria melhor a soberania da nossa presença ali, até como exemplar de um tempo em que a qualidade da nossa arquitectura é mundialmente reconhecida e enaltecida. 

Em vez disso fez-se ali um barraco sem qualquer interesse. 

Podem dizer que será provisório, mas todos nós sabemos da longevidade destas coisas provisórias, e está por provar que o provisório tenha de ser mau; podem dizer que foi uma decisão urgente, mas pela dimensão e condicionantes do próprio sítio, este não seria, seguramente, um projecto demorado de executar; pode ainda argumentar-se que os custos teriam de ser baixos, mas nada impede, bem pelo contrário, que um projecto feito por um arquitecto não pudesse até, muito provavelmente, ter sido mais barato.(...)."

Fonte : http://www.arquitectos.pt/?no=2020496404,154


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

*Os processos de obra particulares constituem a série mais numerosa e mais consultada pelos utilizadores do Arquivo Municipal, englobando a documentação respeitante a cada imóvel da cidade de Lisboa.
Um processo de obra particular inclui toda a documentação alusiva ao imóvel, desde a sua construção até a um eventual projeto de demolição total. 
O primeiro processo de obra particular a ser constituído pela Direção dos Serviços de Urbanização e Obras da Câmara Municipal de Lisboa, iniciou-se com um projeto do Cine-Teatro Monumental, localizado na Praça Duque de Saldanha, datado de 12 de Novembro de 1943. Projetado pelo arquiteto Raul Rodrigues Lima e inaugurado a 14 de Novembro de 1951, foi demolido, após grande polémica, em 1984. Procurou-se que o processo de obra particular do Município de Lisboa a receber o número 1 fosse o de um edifício emblemático, neste caso, por onde passaram, entre o início dos anos 50 e 80, os grandes clássicos do cinema e os maiores nomes do teatro e da música portuguesa. 

Entre os processos de obra particulares também importa destacar os respeitantes ao Prémio Valmor de Arquitetura, instituído desde 1902, que tem por finalidade premiar a qualidade arquitetónica dos novos edifícios construídos na cidade de Lisboa, e que, a partir de 1982, foi associado ao Prémio Municipal de Arquitetura, passando a denominar-se Prémio Valmor e Municipal de Arquitetura. *
Fonte : http://arquivomunicipal.cm-lisboa.pt/pt/arquivo/acervo/obras-particulares/


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

No caso do Palácio dos Marqueses ou da Calçada de Tancos, neste momento em obra para se tornar numa unidade hoteleira (se não me engano será um hostel), e nesta única parte da obra a que tive acesso por se encontrar amplamente divulgada pelas notícias e redes sociais, seria duma facilidade imensa ter optado em vez disto, por uma solução enquadrada com o existente, e que resultasse em algo bonito.
Em vez de tal, acredito por se tratar dum balneário, qualquer azulejo serviu, para enquadrar uma obra do séc XVIII e que também esteticamente se materializou num atentado ao bom gosto. Uma ignorância à estética, a estética sendo uma disciplina em si..
Uma obra seria idealmente um todo, e nunca partes desgarradas muito aquém do todo pretendido. Lamentavelmente, às empreitadas privadas, continua a faltar sensibilidade estética, entre outros bom sensos. Por isso, nas reabilitações, parece-me sempre mais seguro fazer os possíveis por manter o existente, não tendo o saber de se optar por ruptura que valorize a obra.


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

* Por falar em rupturas nas obras arquitectónicas.
*

*A Casa da Prelada *é uma antiga quinta, no norte da cidade do Porto, em Portugal.

O edifício principal foi construído a partir de 1754, segundo planos do arquiteto italiano Nicolau Nasoni, sob encomenda das famílias Noronha e Menezes. A obra, no entanto, permaneceu inacabada. É composto de três edifícios interligados, de diferentes alturas, com varandas e janelas de granito trabalhado.

O portal principal da quinta, ricamente decorado com o brasão de armas da família, e duas sereias, data do final do século XVII.

Em 1904, tornou-se propriedade da Santa Casa da Misericórdia. Actualmente o terreno da quinta, ocupado em grande parte pelo Hospital da Prelada, é uma área de camping e casas residenciais."



























Todo o conjunto foi declarado em 1938 e 1977 pelo gabinete de monumentos como Imóvel de Interesse Público.

Fonte : https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casa_da_Prelada

No blog 5 minutos de arte : http://5minutosdearte.blogspot.pt/2010/03/quinta-da-prelada.html?m=1
"Foi na época de D. João V que a arte barroca alcança o clímax no nosso país, esta prosperidade económica foi proporcionada pela riqueza que advinha do Brasil e pelo fomento manufactureiro que proporcionou o nascimento de fábricas ligadas, inclusive, às artes decorativas.
A urbanização e a paisagem nortenha permitem a criação de novos espaços cujo acesso se concretizava por maravilhosas escadarias. Desta forma, o jardim evolui de modo destacável a partir do século XVI e XVII. Estas áreas verdes tendem a multiplicar e a gerar espaços de acolhimento, convívio, confraternização e jogos.


Situada na circunvalação da cidade do Porto, atravessada pela Via de Cintura Interna, ladeada pelo conhecido Hospital da Prelada, temos o prazer de ainda contemplar a casa da Quinta da Prelada. Este corpo é representativo da grandiosidade que sublinhava todo o conjunto desta quinta. Hoje, todo o espaço, encontra-se dividido em três pólos distintos: a Casa Senhorial, o Hospital da Prelada e o Parque de Campismo da Prelada.


Mandada construir por D. António de Noronha Meneses Mesquita e Melo, enquadra-se no segundo quartel do século XVIII, possivelmente entre 1743 e 1758. Nicolau Nasoni foi o arquitecto, também denominado por pintor florentino e responsável pela obra. A casa e o restante da quinta manteve-se na família Noronha e Meneses até 1904, contudo, a falta de descendentes levou o proprietário a doar o espaço à Santa Casa da Misericórdia do Porto, sendo esta responsável por construir um Hospital, pedido explícito em testamento.
Sobre esta obra nasoniana o Padre Agostinho Rebelo da Costa revela-nos a sua admiração com as seguintes palavras «(…) majestosa em grandeza, obeliscos, jardins, cascatas, pirâmides, labirintos e um grande lago que rodeia uma casa acastelada que está no seu centro firmada sobre uma pequena ilha.»"


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

* Casa da Prelada
*

Obra de fachada e caixilharia. Terminada em 2013.


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

*"Estética* 
(do grego aisthésis: percepção, sensação, sensibilidade) é um ramo da filosofia que tem por objetivo o estudo da natureza da beleza e dos fundamentos da arte. Ela estuda o julgamento e a percepção do que é considerado beleza, a produção das emoções pelos fenômenos estéticos, bem como: as diferentes formas de arte e da técnica artística; a ideia de obra de arte e de criação; a relação entre matérias e formas nas artes. Por outro lado, a estética também pode ocupar-se do sublime, ou da privação da beleza, ou seja, o que pode ser considerado feio, ou até mesmo ridículo."

Fonte : https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estética


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

Casa da Prelada abre ao público a 12 de maio de 2013
http://videos.sapo.pt/jrcPoYVV0ay57dOEHvMf


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

" Parece que a Quinta da Prelada estava destinada a ficar para sempre cortada e incompleta. A construção da VCI foi a machadada final que isolou esta notável casa, nunca concluída, entre edifícios banais e uma auto estrada. A intervenção recente de que foi alvo, pela mão de António Barbosa, é exemplar tanto na preservação dos sistemas construtivos originais como na audácia do lançamento de um volume em vidro de desenho contemporâneo. Visto por dentro, pelo efeito caleidoscópico que provoca, podemos esquecer-nos por momentos do Hospital vizinho e do ruído dos automóveis em grande velocidade. É fundamental passear nos jardins, subir ao seu torreão e avistar do outro lado da estrada a fantasiosa torre cilíndrica com que Nasoni rematou aquilo que acharia que seria para sempre um conjunto."

Fonte : http://www.openhouseporto.com/places/quinta-da-prelada/


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

do Portugalnoseumelhor.
Prelada


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

"DGPC (Direção Geral do Património Cultural
www.patrimoniocultural.gov.pt
) afirmou: “segundo as directrizes europeias pelas quais nos regemos,*quando há obras em imóveis antigos, não se tenta ‘imitar’ o estilo do que já existia*. Não queremos enganar quem passa e levá-lo a acreditar que está a ver uma construção do século XVIII ou XIX quando ela na verdade foi construída em 2016. *Tem de ser óbvio que é uma construção do ano em que foi feita”*. "

Fonte : https://www.publico.pt/2016/12/03/l...apa-vai-tornarse-num-edificio-moderno-1752249


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

discordo.... pode ser uma recriação fiel


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

Fora de Contexto (?)

"Arquiteto português José Baganha distinguido com prémio espanhol Rafael Manzano
26 DE OUTUBRO DE 2017 17:46
Lusa
O arquiteto português José Baganha venceu o prémio espanhol Rafael Manzano 2017, ampliado este ano para incluir trabalho realizado em Portugal, foi hoje anunciado.

"O sexto Prémio Rafael Manzano, que em 2017 foi ampliado para incluir o trabalho realizado em Portugal, foi concedido ao arquiteto português José Baganha. A sua trajetória profissional mostra uma firme vontade de preservar e dar continuidade às tradições arquitetónicas das regiões em que trabalhou, bem como atualizá-las, procurando sempre adaptá-las às exigências do nosso tempo", lê-se num comunicado hoje divulgado no 'site' oficial do prémio.

O vencedor do Prémio Rafael Manzano de Nova Arquitectura Tradicional, que foi atribuído pela primeira vez em 2012, recebe uma verba de 50 mil euros e uma medalha comemorativa.

*O trabalho de José Baganha é considerado pelo júri do prémio "um modelo de atenção e respeito pelo contexto, quer este seja mais urbano e clássico ou mais rural e vernáculo". "Nesse sentido, devem ser destacados os seus estudos sobre a arquitetura tradicional do Alentejo que serviram de base a muitos dos seus projetos construídos nesta região, tão contemporâneos como respeitadores da identidade e cultura locais", lê-se no 'site' do prémio.*

*Este galardão "tem como finalidade difundir o valor da Arquitetura clássica e tradicional como referente de validação da Arquitetura do nosso tempo, no âmbito territorial de Espanha e Portugal", sendo que "esta difusão se centra tanto na restauração de monumentos e conjuntos urbanos de valor histórico e artístico, como na construção nova, que, tendo em conta as tradições locais, sejam capazes de se integrar de forma harmoniosa nos referidos conjuntos".*

O júri que decide o vencedor é composto por "arquitetos e personalidades que têm desenvolvido um importante trabalho no campo da defesa da arquitetura tradicional e da restauração arquitetónica".

O Prémio Rafael Manzano é uma iniciativa do International Network for Traditional Building, Architecture and Urbanism (INTBAU), com o apoio da Richard H. Driehaus Charitable Trust, a colaboração da Fundação Serra Henriques, da Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando e da Ordem dos Arquitetos e o alto patrocínio do Presidente da República de Portugal."

Fonte : https://www.google.pt/amp/www.dn.pt...m-premio-espanhol-rafael-manzano-8874864.html


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

Lino said:


> discordo.... pode ser uma recriação fiel


Claramente que sim !
Eu por mim até quase diria 99% das vezes, idealmente que seria !
Nem percebo porque a dgpc diria tal. Em incentivo de quê ?


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

Gosto muito disto. É importante.


> Este galardão "tem como finalidade difundir o valor da Arquitetura clássica e tradicional como referente de validação da Arquitetura do nosso tempo, no âmbito territorial de Espanha e Portugal", sendo que "esta difusão se centra tanto na restauração de monumentos e conjuntos urbanos de valor histórico e artístico, como na construção nova, que, tendo em conta as tradições locais, sejam capazes de se integrar de forma harmoniosa nos referidos conjuntos".


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

"ssru . sociedade secreta de reabilitação urbana
os atentados terroristas, por ssru.

Ao longo do último século e nos primeiros anos deste XXI, o Centro Histórico do Porto tem sofrido os mais bárbaros atentados à sua integridade física e ao seu valor patrimonial. Desde os séculos XVIII e XIX, com as grandes obras iluministas dos Almadas (demolidoras e invasivas, mas ao mesmo tempo salubrizadoras e inclusivas, aceitando edifícios de diferentes épocas e mantendo população), que não se verifica uma orientação e metodologia de trabalho que possam ser adoptadas pela generalidade dos intervenientes do processo de reabilitação e que tenha como objectivos a conservação do património e dos bens culturais, a renovação do ambiente urbano de toda a área, a reinserção da população residente, a consolidação e desenvolvimento do turismo, a expansão e renovação da actividade comercial, a implementação de uma rede de partenariado (tal como, por exemplo, se previa com o Projecto Piloto Urbano da Sé).

Debruçarmo-nos sobre os planos previstos no século XX para o centro da cidade – como os estudos dos arquitectos estrangeiros Barry Parker, Giovanni Muzio, Robert Auzelle, sem esquecer a estratégia de demolições do Estado Novo de “desafogar os monumentos históricos” dos finais dos anos 30 e dos anos 40 – é uma tarefa de pura agonia que merece preparação, dando graças pela nossa recorrente falta de dinheiro que permitiu que o dano não fosse tão devastador. O que não daríamos para conhecer o Largo do Corpo da Guarda ou o Barredo, antes da grande destruição!

No último terço do século XX tivemos os estudos orientados pelo arquitecto Fernando Távora para o Barredo, segundo as recomendações da Carta de Veneza; a partir de 1974 tivemos a intervenção SAAL e o CRUARB; a que se junta em 1990 a FDZHP que promovia a reabilitação urbana e a reabilitação social das populações, no âmbito da luta contra a pobreza.

Com a chegada ao poder de uma espécie de “neoliberalismo grunho”, imbuída de uma doutrina de “sound-bite”, a última década do Centro Histórico do Porto ficará para a história como a pior desde as Invasões Francesas, cujos danos na cidade foram igualmente demolidores. As questões da Identidade, Memória e Tradição ao serem descuradas, têm permitido justamente o seu oposto, de tal forma que muitos se perguntam: ao “reabilitar” o CHP não estaremos a construir nele um espaço museológico sem vida? Mas aquilo que esta trupe de maltrapilhos pretende não é propriamente “reabilitar”, é apenas o retorno do investimento realizado, o lucro standardizado para um produto imobiliário indiferenciado. Assim surge a Porto Vivo, a primeira sociedade de reabilitação urbana do País, pronta para fazer render o peixe, ou o chouriço (como diria Rui Loza), como se de uma fábrica se tratasse, o Património da Humanidade.

Para presidentes da SRU foram escolhidos dois desertores: o “bom-agricultor” e o “bom-vivant”, qualquer um deles percebendo zero de reabilitação urbana, mas achando-se com capacidade para verborreiar umas frases. A mais célebre do primeiro [Arlindo Cunha] é “Viver na Baixa é como vestir roupa de marca”, revelando um nível de boçalidade ímpar. O segundo [Rui Moreira] não teve muito tempo para aquecer o lugar por isso decalcou a frase que mais incomoda ouvi-lo dizer, a velhinha e gasta: “Foi a lei das rendas do Estado Novo que arruinou os nossos centros históricos”, mostrando o nível de impreparação para tamanha tarefa.

Para além da irresponsabilidade de deixar os actuais administradores executivos da Porto Vivo, largados às cabeçadas um ao outro, no CHP encontram-se a actuar dois grandes grupos terroristas: a “Agência Pública” e a “Agência Privada”, na maior parte das vezes em coordenação de esforços. O braço armado da primeira é a “DEF (Divisão Escombro Final)” e da segunda a “BOB (Brigada Opressora do Betão)”. O resultado prático da intervenção de ambas é sempre a eliminação ou substituição do alvo. Num e noutro caso, o que existia desaparece. E esta última década tem sido marcante não apenas na amplitude do impacto, mas também pelo número de casos, como um corolário de acções programadas de abandono e sabotagem que criam o espaço de actuação dos braços armados terroristas. Mal comparando, o resultado final é tão parecido com o estilo “Oklahoma” que a utilização da expressão de terror não nos causa qualquer entrave. É tão terrível percorrer uma rua, sobretudo as medievais e não saber quando algum pedaço de edifício nos cai em cima, ou vê-las assim esventradas, como se de um cenário pós-guerra se tratasse. Para vos mostrar apenas uma ponta deste infernal iceberg, voltamos ao principal eixo viário medieval da cidade velha, formado pelas ruas Escura/Bainharia/Mercadores e que liga a zona da antiga Porta de São Sebastião (Muralha Primitiva) à Praça da Ribeira. Já aqui tínhamos estado em 2008 para apontar o dedo à degradação deste património, mas desde essa altura que nada aconteceu que impedisse o amontoar de danos. Afinal é assim ao longo das décadas.

– Mas vocês que são leitores atentos e amantes desta magnifica cidade perguntarão: …então, não foi nesse ano de 2008 que a CMP encomendou um estudo à Porto Vivo, para que a UNESCO pudesse continuar a acreditar na classificação que deu ao CHP? Foi, chama-se o PLANO DE GESTÃO DO CENTRO HISTÓRICO DO PORTO e não serve para nada!

– Mas não é o PLANO DE GESTÃO que tem como missão “Proteger, Preservar, Valorizar e Promover o Centro Histórico do Porto Património Mundial, Expressão Física da Natureza Universal da Criatividade Humana, Coração e Alma da Cidade, Fonte de Vida e Inspiração das Gerações Actuais e Futuras.”? É, sim! Mas qualquer instrumento por muito bom que seja colocado na mão de inúteis, torna-se ele próprio uma ferramenta obsoleta e inútil.

– [e vocês continuam] – Por um acaso não é o PG_CHP que tem um SISTEMA DE MONOTORIZAÇÃO caracterizado pelo seu carácter proactivo, por oposição à definição de monitorização reactiva, no sentido em que assume a decisão de criar e controlar uma situação, não se limitando à reacção (…) e ao fazê-lo, cria as condições necessárias que lhe permitem dar, não só uma resposta positiva aos apelos da monitorização sistemática e reactiva, solicitadas pela UNESCO, como às necessidades quotidianas de gestão da área classificada (…) prevendo indicadores que se relacionam, com a realização e impacto dos projectos do Plano de Acção incluído no Plano de Gestão do Património Mundial, abarcando, ainda, indicadores que são identificadores e caracterizadores da vitalidade do próprio sítio classificado? A pergunta é pertinente mas a resposta é um grande ZERO, pois o que acabaram de descrever não significa patavina.

– [incrédulos] – Mas não foi o PG_CHP que ganhou um prémio muito especial em Itália, berço da cultura e da arte de reabilitação urbana, o PRÉMIO GUBBIO? Claro que sim! Foi uma Menção Honrosa no âmbito do prémio europeu Gubbio 2009 ‘PHYSICAL INTERVENTIONS FOR THE RECOVERY OF EXISTING BUILDINGS AND/OR OPERATIONAL AND ORGANIZATIONAL INITIATIVES, CONSISTING OF STRATEGIC OPERATIONS FOR RAISING THE LEVEL OF URBAN STANDARDS’, promovido pela Associazione Nazionale Italiana Centri Storico-Artistici – A.N.C.S.A. (www.ancsa.org). Foi, o plano é bom. Mas foi apenas o plano e como podem constatar, os seus possíveis efeitos positivos sobre o Centro Histórico, não são nenhuns!

– [caramba] – E então, não foi a 12 de Julho de 2012 que foi publicada no Diário da República a “Delimitação da Área de Reabilitação Urbana (ARU) do Centro Histórico do Porto”, em instrumento próprio, à luz do Regime Jurídico de Reabilitação Urbana (RJRU), instituído pelo Decreto-Lei n.º 307/2009, de 23 de Outubro? Para que serviu e qual a relação que tem com o PG_CHP? Pois é! É a selva total. Para ficarem ainda mais baralhados, lembramos que a intervir no espaço público do CHP (para além da GOP com o eixo Mouzinho/Flores) existe ainda um gabinete de arrumação e estética que não dá cavaco a ninguém, nem ninguém se articula de modo a que os diferentes esforços sejam coordenados e os seus gastos cirurgicamente justificados.

Mas animem-se, pois o nosso querido autarca já prometeu que até ao verão a animação será como nunca foi vista antes. Tudo grosso, tudo com os copos!"

Fonte :https://www.google.pt/amp/s/ssru.wordpress.com/2013/04/01/os-atentados-terroristas-por-ssru/amp/


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

Penso que todos nos deparamos com trabalhos de obras privadas que por vezes nos deixam no mínimo perplexos.
Penso também que é fácil, de uma forma simplista, correr para dizer mal nestes casos. É o que eu faço.
Mas, continuei aqui a pensar, e se eu estiver errada, e for apenas uma questão de perspectiva?
Então abri este tópico, para que me ou nos desenganem. Afinal, há sempre uma esperança e pode ser tudo um grande mal entendido.


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

*Parte I - Reabilitação*

Começo pelo Palácio de Marquês de Tancos, cujas obras de recuperação (?) muito falatório têm dado ultimamente.

Diz a Câmara de Lisboa no seu site aqui : http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/equipamentos/equipamento/info/palacio-do-marques-de-tancos
o seguinte:

"A origem do Palácio Tancos remonta a 1539, com a fundação da antiga residência dos Ataíde. A transformação desta casa quinhentista em palácio parece ter ocorrido no início do séc. XVII, com o 1º Conde de Atalaia, D. Francisco Manuel de Ataíde. Na primeira metade do séc. XVIII, o palácio foi objecto de ampliação e restauro às mãos do 6º Conde de Atalaia e 1º Marquês de Tancos, D. João Manuel de Noronha. Exemplar de arquitectura residencial maneirista, classificado como Imóvel de Interesse Público, foi um dos poucos palácios lisboetas que sobreviveu ao Terramoto de 1755. De planta irregular e implantação assimétrica, adapta-se perfeitamente ao desnível do terreno, domina urbanisticamente toda a encosta da cidade entre a Sé e o Castelo. A sua fachada marcadamente horizontal, de linhas sóbrias, rasgada por longas fileiras de janelas de vão rectangular, apresenta uma decoração simples, concentrada apenas no andar nobre, que exibe janelas de sacada com guardas de ferro, coroadas por entablamento. No interior, apesar dos espaços do palácio terem sido sucessivamente vendidos e transformados, conserva-se grande parte do recheio artístico original, destacando-se o espólio azulejar composto por painéis de finais do séc. XVII a meados do séc. XVIII, notável pela sua diversidade, qualidade pictórica e iconografia."

Depois fica-se a saber da sua venda no Expresso por exemplo : http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/c...-milhoes-de-euros-na-venda-de-predios=f892857
" (...)Na coluna das receitas, o segundo lugar foi para o Palácio do Marquês de Tancos: rendeu €5.482.000, quando tinha uma base de licitação de cinco milhões de euros. São mais de cinco mil metros quadrados de área de construção.
Foi como Palácio do Marquês de Tancos que o leilão verdadeiramente aqueceu. Até então, a parada ía subindo de mil em mil euros. Com o edifício da Calçada do Marquês de Tancos foram feitos pela primeira vez lanços de €10 mil, depois de €20 mil e por fim de €50 mil.
Se foram aqueles dois imóveis (muito provavelmente destinados à hotelaria, segundo fontes do mercado imobiliário) a possibilitar o maior encaixe,(...)"

Através das oportunidades da Câmara :
"Código SIG: 3800803003001
Morada: Palácio Marques de Tancos - Calçada do Marquês de Tancos, 2-10
Freguesia: Santa Maria Maior
Descrição do registo predial: 228/São Cristóvão e São Lourenço
Artigo matricial: 515/Santa Maria Maior
Área registada (m2): 1.690,00
Área bruta de construção (m2):
5.083,64
Estado / Arrendamentos:
Devoluto 
Usos permitidos:
Todos os usos admitidos
Valor de licitação: 5.000.000,00 €
Fonte: http://cidadedeoportunidades.cm-lis...oi]=31&cHash=17baf2335d175e33b6d09f6a6e51ea71

Com plantas aqui : http://cidadedeoportunidades.cm-lisboa.pt/fileadmin/CIDADE_OPORTUNIDADES/superior1M/3800803003001/PLANTAS.pdf

A um grupo Francês sabemos pelo Público : https://www.publico.pt/2014/10/08/l...-queria-mas-encaixou-o-valor-previsto-1672334
"Já os franceses do grupo Repotel, uma holding que tem uma administradora de origem portuguesa e possui várias residências medicalizadas para idosos na região de Paris, conseguiram ficar, através da 2 I Inter Investissements, com os palácios Marquês de Tancos e Monte Real, pagando um total que ronda 8,5 milhões. 
Os dois edifícios situam-se perto um do outro, na zona do Caldas. O primeiro, classificado como imóvel de interesse público, serve ainda de sede à empresa municipal EGEAC, e foi vendido por 5,5 milhões (base de licitação de cinco milhões). "

Entretanto, com mais algumas pesquisas pelo google, venho a encontrar trabalhos que me parecem lindíssimos de réplicas de azulejos com destino ao Palácio Marquês de Tancos aqui : https://tardoz.wordpress.com/2017/07/31/rocaille/
"JULHO 31, 2017
Entreguei a semana passada 32 réplicas de azulejos para colmatarem as lacunas integrais existentes em cinco silhares de uma das salas do Palácio Marquês de Tancos, em Lisboa.
A tarefa não foi totalmente fácil – os azulejos originais adjacentes às lacunas estavam todos nas paredes; os azulejos em falta tinham todos medidas diferentes, algumas muito estranhas como 15,3 x 14,2cm ou 13,5 x 13,8cm e as chacotas tiveram de ser cortadas à mão uma a uma para cada lugar; os desenhos foram copiados de cócoras no meio da poeirada e ajustados caso a caso para ver se as linhas de contorno e as manchas cromáticas batiam certas o mais possível com os desenhos de entorno e por fim, encontrar o tom de manganês igual ao original é uma chatice e pode dar cabo da cabeça de qualquer um.
Curiosamente, correu praticamente tudo bem à primeira – e os azulejos já estão na parede. Confesso que por esta não esperava, mas fico muito satisfeita."









Agora deparando-nos com as notícias de pedido de embargo da obra, e não me vou dedicar muito à temática do embargo neste tópico das obras privadas - embora mereça, - venho-me questionar, mas que trampinha de trabalho temos aqui ?









Em que, ainda sobre o trabalho de obra, e tal : "O restauro dos azulejos, indicou o responsável, ficou a cargo de uma “empresa especializada”, a GPCR - Gabinete de Património Conservação e Restauro, e demorou cerca de um ano e meio a ser concluído. “Foi feito um trabalho louvável”, acredita o responsável. 
Quanto à intervenção que foi criticada pelo grupo de cidadãos, e que motivou o apelo à câmara de Lisboa, Fernando Osório explicou que aquela divisão será um balneário e que “já funcionava como instalação sanitária do anterior arrendatário”. Por isso, foi revestida por azulejos novos para ser um balneário, sem contudo serem retirados os antigos azulejos. E explicou que a solução encontrada passou pela instalação de uma segunda parede, em pladur, colocada a fazer “uma espécie de caixa” por onde passarão canos da água, mantendo assim afastados os antigos azulejos. "
Neste fonte : https://www.publico.pt/2017/10/19/l...-de-tancos-mas-as-obras-continuam-1789413/amp

Pergunto-me muito francamente se quem investiu avultada soma num edifício deste calibre histórico (patrimonial inclusivamente) não tenha investido num arquitecto ? E numa empreitada que nos conseguisse apresentar melhor dignidade, para além de todo o resto, e também estética mais harmoniosa ?

Se calhar sou eu que estou a ser esquisita. Mas que razão há que eu não esteja a ver para este trabalhinho tal mal anagalhado ?

Imagens do antes.








Mais imagens do antes : http://cidadedeoportunidades.cm-lis...oi]=31&cHash=17baf2335d175e33b6d09f6a6e51ea71


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

Vou utilizar um comentário de outro thread/tópico que serve tão bem para aqui.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142284052&postcount=7872

Espero que não se importe.


Marco Bruno said:


> Muitas das intervenções são fracas, mas a cidade estava parada no tempo. Não se fazia nem deixava fazer. De recordar que nos anos 80 ruiam cerca de 20 prédios por ano. Se somarmos a isso 100 anos de rendas congeladas, não vejo como pudessem salvar tantos prédios de rendimento entre-séculos, quase todos com problemas estruturais muito graves. Para haver essa experiência e consciência na qualidade da reabilitação teria de haver um historial, um processo amadurecido durante décadas.


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

*A CASA SENHORIAL EM LISBOA E NO RIO DE JANEIRO (SÉCULOS XVII, XVIII E XIX). (...).
Palácio Tancos*

Designação:	Palácio Tancos
Outras Designações:	Palácio dos Marqueses de Tancos
Século:	XVIl ,XVIII
País:	Portugal
Autor / Mestre / Construtor:	
Domingos da Silva, Manuel Antunes, José Carvalho, Manuel Francisco e João Antunes (mestres pedreiros), Gabriel del Barco, Raimundo do Couto, António de Oliveira Bernardes (pintores de azulejo)[/B]

*Arquitectura*
Enquadramento Urbano e Paisagístico:	
Inserido na malha urbana, o Palácio Tancos localiza-se na freguesia de São Cristóvão, no bairro da Mouraria a Sudoeste do Castelo de São Jorge. A fachada principal está orientada a Sudoeste para a calçada do Marquês de Tancos.

O edifício insere-se num quarteirão de desenho irregular, juntamente com o Recolhimento de São Cristóvão, a Norte, e com um prédio de habitação contiguo à fachada do palácio. A zona tardoz do palácio está orientada a Nordeste, juntamente com a zona de quintal.

O lote do terreno tem desenho de polígono irregular e é ocupado quase na totalidade pelo edifício de planta em “L”.

A morfologia do terreno é em declive descendente, pela rua da Costa do Castelo, por onde se acede à zona tardoz do palácio (esta nivelada) e de Sudeste para Noroeste, pela calçada do Marquês de Tancos.


Morfologia e Composição:	
A morfologia do edifício corresponde à composição de um prisma irregular de doze faces sendo o seu maior lado a fachada principal, voltada a Sudoeste, para a calçada do Marquês de Tancos.

Num total de cinco pisos, respectivamente -3, -2, -1, 0 e 1, o palácio tem uma organização bastante marcada pela hierarquia dos pisos. O piso 0 e andar nobre têm acesso directo à sala vaga, situada na zona posterior.

A comunicação com os pisos inferiores e superior faz-se por duas zonas de acessos verticais, situadas nas extremidades do edifício. O conjunto apresenta nestes dois espaços de interligação do programa interior, dois tipos de ambientes e funções. Um de serviços, situado na extremidade esquerda, a Noroeste do edifício, corresponde a um conjunto de diversos lanços de escadas que interligam todos os pisos do palácio. A ausência de decoração aplicada, a dimensão e a comunicação de funcionalidades indiciam que estas escadas sejam maioritariamente de serviços. Os outros lanços de escadas situam-se na zona oposta, correspondendo a um escada particular que liga o piso -1 ao piso 0, e uma outra pelo qual se acede ao piso 1 na zona sudeste. A escada particular, mais larga, construída em pedra e revestida com silhares de azulejo, faz a comunicação do antigo quarto baixo com o andar nobre do palácio.

A comunicação horizontal entre divisões realiza-se de divisão para divisão, de uma forma clara nas zonas nobres, sendo estas privadas ou de aparato. Nas zonas de serviços a comunicação faz-se entre divisões de pequena dimensão, por corredor e escadas de tamanhos reduzidos. O programa de composição e distribuição interior adapta-se à morfologia do terreno. Algumas divisões nos pisos -3 e -2 comunicam unicamente com a rua, revelando o habitual arrendamento de lojas.

Fachada Principal:	
Frontaria voltada a Sul, para a calçada do Marquês de Tancos, de longo pano único delimitado por cunhais de pedra aparelhada regular, com cinco pisos no terço da esquerda, quatro na parte central e três no terço da direita, motivado pelo grande declive da rua, subindo de Oeste para Este, fazendo com que o embasamento seja rente ao chão no extremo direito da fachada e ultrapasse o 2º piso na metade oposta.

No piso térreo do terço esquerdo alinham-se duas janelas, uma porta, uma janela e duas portas, todas de moldura rectangular simples, tendo no eixo de cada vão uma janela rectangular transversal que marca o 2º piso.

No 1º piso da parte central da fachada abrem-se uma janela transversal, três portas de moldura rectangular e uma janela quadrangular gradeada sem moldura.

No 3º piso do terço da esquerda alinham-se quinze janelas todas iguais de moldura rectangular, terminando no extremo por uma porta também de moldura rectangular.

Como separador para o penúltimo piso surge uma cornija com friso em ressalto onde se inscrevem os balcões de dezasseis janelas de sacada rectangulares, no eixo das inferiores, com varandins de ferro e rematadas por cornijas.

O último piso possui catorze janelas de moldura rectangular, todas cegas exceptuando a 1ª, e, no extremo direito, duas pequenas janelas de sacada com varandins de ferro, todas no eixo das inferiores.

Fachadas Secundárias:	
Fachada Oeste

Parcialmente adossada a edifício, até ao 3º piso, possuindo em cada um dos dois últimos pisos quatro janelas iguais às da frontaria, voltadas para um terraço.

A fachada este encosta-se inferiormente a um socalco provido de muro de contenção com guarda de ferro, no início da rua da Costa do Castelo, dado o entroncamento e desnível da mesma rua, que sobe para Nordeste. É estreita, delimitada por cunhais e inferiormente marcada pelo friso que continua o da frontaria, ficando aqui quase rente ao chão, e possui apenas duas pequenas janelas de sacada, idênticas às do último piso do extremo direito da frontaria e uma pequena janela rectangular aberta no cunhal.

Fachada Nordeste
Igualmente estreita, com 2 grandes janelas gradeadas e uma porta de moldura rectangular, encimadas por três janelas rectangulares transversais com parapeitos de ferro, que marcam o 2º piso.

Fachada Norte
Dividida pelo encosto do muro do pátio com grande portão de ferro enquadrado por arco rebaixado. À esquerda do muro, uma grande janela encimada por outra menor, iguais às da fachada nordeste; à direita do muro, abrindo para o pátio, alinham-se uma porta, uma janela, uma porta e duas janelas, todas de moldura rectangular, sendo a 2ª porta maior e rematada por cornija, e, no 2º piso, uma pequena janela igual à anterior.

Segue-se um corpo saliente, com uma parede voltada a Este e outra a Norte, mais longa, a que se adossa inferiormente um pequeno anexo baixo e cego. Na parede este, duas portas rectangulares, no piso térreo, e uma janela igual às anteriores no 2º piso; na parede norte, uma janela e uma porta rectangulares do lado esquerdo do anexo, quatro janelas transversais e uma semicircular sobre o mesmo anexo, e do lado direito, uma porta de moldura rectangular encimada por janela transversal; no 2º piso três janelas transversais.

Formando ângulo recto com esta parede, segue-se uma fachada voltada a Este, igualmente para o pátio, com três portas rectangulares, uma janela quadrangular no 1º piso e quatro janelas rectangulares no 2º piso.

Todas as fachadas são rematadas em cornija sob beiral.

*Programa Interior*















































Piso -3
Neste piso, em comunicação directa com a calçada do Marquês de Tancos e com ligação (hoje interrompida) ao piso superior (piso -2), é onde se localiza a primitiva cozinha do palácio. Verificam-se ainda hoje as lareiras da cozinha, um tanque de água e acomodações destinadas ao serviço da casa. A cozinha tem ainda comunicação com um pequeno pátio a Noroeste do edifício. As divisões são intercomunicantes, tendo como excepção duas divisões isoladas, em contacto directo com a rua que terão sido lojas de aluguer.

Piso -2
Este piso está fundido com o piso inferior (-3) no espaço da cozinha e em duas divisões (provavelmente lojas de aluguer), com contacto directo com a rua. A estas duas divisões, que neste piso se demarcam em duplo pé direito, junta-se mais uma na extremidade sudeste. A cozinha tem a esta cota duas janelas em contacto com o saguão interior do palácio. Na extremidade noroeste, ao lado da cozinha, uma divisão em contacto directo com o saguão e com acesso por escada de serviço ao piso inferior (possíveis acomodações dos serviços da casa). Actualmente, a comunicação com o piso superior (piso -1), faz-se por um lanço de escada, verificando-se a partir daí a comunicação com outra escada para os restantes pisos.

Piso -1
Este piso corresponde ao antigo quarto baixo do palácio, uma zona privada da família. É composto por um conjunto de divisões ortogonais sendo as de maior dimensão voltadas para a fachada principal, todas com janelas de peito e conversadeiras. As restantes divisões alinham-se para o interior, a Nordeste, ou em torno do saguão, na zona noroeste do palácio. As comunicações horizontais fazem-se pelas divisões intercomunicantes e as comunicações verticais por escadas de serviço, a Norte, por escadas privadas, a Este. Estas comunicam com o piso nobre (piso 0) através de uma divisão imediatamente ao lado da sala vaga.


Piso 0 (Nobre)

O andar nobre situa-se no piso 0, correspondendo ao piso 4 da fachada principal, na frente voltada a Sudoeste para a calçada do Marquês de Tancos.

As divisões são na maioria ortogonais, com excepção de uma divisão com planta em “U” fechado, no remate da fachada oeste. Todas as divisões são intercomunicantes, as de maior dimensão e grande aparato são perpendiculares à fachada principal e têm um ritmo constante de janelas de sacada, igual ao das janelas de peito no piso inferior. As comunicações localizam-se nas extremidades, a Sudeste, com uma escada particular de acesso ao piso inferior e ao antigo quarto baixo, e com um lanço de escadas para um pequeno apartamento no piso superior. A Norte, existe um conjunto de escadas de serviço que ligam todos os pisos do palácio. Nesta zona encontramos ainda uma copa e um edifício adossado, com escada que comunica com o piso superior, antigo quarto alto destinado ao apartamento das crianças e criadas.

Piso 1
Este piso divide-se em duas zonas isoladas. Na extremidade sudeste situa-se um pequeno apartamento com comunicação por escadas para o piso nobre. Corresponde a um pequeno conjunto de divisões, sendo apenas um de desenho ortogonal, situado no topo direito. Na extremidade, a Oeste, situa-se um apartamento com copa e um conjunto de divisões em volta do saguão. As divisões são intercomunicantes e maioritariamente ortogonais.

*Azulejaria*

Piso -1, divisão 1
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco, de “figura avulsa”, da 1ª metade do século XVIII, delimitado por uma cercadura com elementos vegetalistas e rodapé ornamentado com óvulos.

Piso -1, divisão 2
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco de padrão “tapete” da 2ª metade do século XVII, delimitado por uma cercadura com elementos vegetalistas.

Piso -1, divisão 7
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco, de padrão de “tapete”, da 2ª metade do século XVII, delimitado por uma cercadura com elementos vegetalistas.

Piso -1, divisão 8
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco da 2ª metade do século XVII. Painéis ornamentados com albarradas, delimitados por uma cercadura com ondas e elementos vegetalistas. 

Piso -1, divisão 10
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco de padrão “tapete” da 2ª metade do século XVII, delimitado por uma cercadura com elementos vegetalistas.

Piso 0, divisão 1
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco da 2ª metade do século XVII. Painéis com uma composição de enrolamentos vegetalistas, delimitados por uma barra ornamental com folhagens, cartelas ovais com cabochões e mascarões

Piso 0, divisão 2
Lambril de azulejos figurativos em azul e branco da 1ª metade do século XVIII. Painéis com cenas de caça ao javali, veado, urso e leão em paisagens campestres e marinhas, delimitados por uma barra ornamental com folhas de acanto, cornucópias, anjos, pássaros, cabeças de leão, cariátides com cestos de flores e putti.

Piso 0, divisão 3
Lambril de azulejos figurativos em azul e branco da 1ª metade do século XVIII, assinados por Raimundo do Couto. Painéis com cenas de caça ao javali, veado e lobo em paisagens campestres, delimitados por uma barra ornamental com enrolamentos vegetalistas. Azulejos com a inscrição “Rm. do Cotto fecit”.

Piso 0, divisão 4
Lambril de azulejos figurativos em azul e branco da 1ª metade do século XVIII. Painéis com cenas galantes e de caça ao veado em jardins, paisagens campestres e fluviais, delimitados por uma barra ornamental com enrolamentos vegetalistas, cartelas, coroas de louros, putti e atlantes com cornucópias de flores e frutos.

Piso 0, divisão 5
Conversadeira e lambril de azulejos figurativos em azul e branco da 1ª metade do século XVIII. Painéis com cenas pastoris e galantes em paisagens campestres e marinhas, delimitados por uma barra ornamental com enrolamentos vegetalistas, conchas, putti, urnas com mascarões e mísulas.

Piso 0, divisão 6
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco de “figura avulsa” da 1ª metade do século XVIII, delimitados por uma cercadura com elementos vegetalistas e rodapé ornamentado com óvulos.

Piso 0, divisão 7
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco da 2ª metade do século XVII de Gabriel del Barco. Painéis com uma composição composta por enrolamentos vegetalistas e ferroneries, delimitados por uma barra ornamental com grinaldas de flores e frutos, laços e florões. 

Piso 0, divisão 8
Lambril de azulejos figurativos em azul e branco da 1ª metade do século XVIII, atribuídos a António de Oliveira Bernardes. Painéis com cenas mitológicas do poema “Ilíada” de Homero e do poema “Metamorfoses” de Ovídio, em composições inspiradas nas estampas de Jean Lepautre. Barra ornamental com enrolamentos vegetalistas, grinaldas de flores e frutos, anjos, pássaros, mascarões, leões, conchas, putti e escudos com as armas dos Manuéis.

Piso 0, divisão 9
Lambril de azulejos figurativos em azul e branco da 1ª metade do século XVIII, atribuídos a António de Oliveira Bernardes. Painéis com cenas mitológicas do poema “Metamorfoses” de Ovídio, em composições inspiradas nas estampas de Jean Lepautre. Barra ornamental com enrolamentos vegetalistas, anjos, putti, conchas, cartelas e escudos com as armas dos Manuéis.

Piso 0, divisão 10
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco do século XVIII. Painéis com uma composição ornamental composta por concheados, elementos vegetalistas estilizados, flores e marmoreados. 

Piso 0, divisão 11
Lambril de azulejos policromados e meados do século XVIII. Painéis com uma composição ornamental de elementos vegetalistas, elementos arquitectónicos estilizados, sanefas, flores, frutos, pássaros e grifos. Cercadura com “asas de morcego” e conchas. Interior do armário com um painel de azulejos esponjados delimitados por uma faixa ornamental com elementos vegetalistas estilizados.

Piso 0, divisão 12
Lambril de azulejos figurativos em azul e branco da 1ª metade do século XVIII. Painéis com cenas pastoris e galantes em paisagens campestres e fluviais, delimitados por uma barra ornamental com enrolamentos vegetalistas.

Piso 0, divisão 13
Barra de azulejos em azul e branco de padrão de “tapete” da 2ª metade do século XVII, delimitada por faixas com entrelaços e flores.

Piso 0, divisão 14
Lambril de azulejos em azul e branco da 2ª metade do século XVII. Painéis ornamentais e cercadura com 
com búzios.
Piso 0, divisão 8

Piso 0, divisão 10

Decoração Diversa

Piso -1 divisão 2
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada em forma de losango.

Piso -1, divisão 3
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada de molduras curvilíneas, com topos apainelados rectangulares centrados por moldura circular.

Piso -1, divisão 4
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada com desenho geométrico conjugando molduras rectas e curvas, com almofadas escalonadas nos cantos.

Piso -1,divisão 5
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada, centrada por grande losango e cantos com pequenas almofadas escalonadas de forma triangular.

Piso -1, divisão 6
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada com desenho geométrico centrado por grande moldura elíptica entre quatro almofadas escalonadas em losango.

Piso -1, divisão 8
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada simples centrada por grande moldura elíptica.


Piso -1, divisão 9
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada simples centrada por grande moldura octogonal.

Piso -1, divisão 10
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada simples formando dois rectângulos.


Piso 0, divisão 1
Quatro pias lava-mãos em calcário de forma campaniforme, com duas saliências cilíndricas no interior.


Piso 0, divisão 7
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada geométrica conjugando rectângulos, quadrados e triângulos nos cantos, estes com pequenas almofadas escalonadas.

Piso 0, divisão 12
Tecto em madeira com decoração apainelada com desenho geométrico centrado por grande losango, tendo inscrito um rectângulo com duas almofadas escalonadas quadrangulares.

Fonte : http://www.casaruibarbosa.gov.br/ac...esquisa-avancada/39-fichas/346-palacio-tancos


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

Palácio dos Marqueses de Tancos
Companhia de Dança de Lisboa
Azulejaria
Metamorfose
https://youtu.be/6gcNz0MxDkU

Palácio dos Marqueses de Tancos
Companhia de Dança de Lisboa
Obras há 30 anos
https://youtu.be/U1qPtjeh_fM


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

*Arquitectura para os arquitectos
18.04.2017*
"Chegou recentemente ao nosso conhecimento uma situação bem demonstrativa daquilo que criticamos. O pretexto foi uma pequena construção feita numa das ilhas selvagens para apoio aos vigilantes que ali permanecem, para marcar a pretendida soberania. 

Tem esta Ordem sempre defendido, como lhe compete, que a arquitectura deve ser da exclusiva responsabilidade dos arquitectos. Daí o questionarmos o porquê de não ter sido aqui feito um projecto da responsabilidade de um arquitecto. Estaria, seguramente, mais integrado no terreno, e o que não é pouco, representaria melhor a soberania da nossa presença ali, até como exemplar de um tempo em que a qualidade da nossa arquitectura é mundialmente reconhecida e enaltecida. 

Em vez disso fez-se ali um barraco sem qualquer interesse. 

Podem dizer que será provisório, mas todos nós sabemos da longevidade destas coisas provisórias, e está por provar que o provisório tenha de ser mau; podem dizer que foi uma decisão urgente, mas pela dimensão e condicionantes do próprio sítio, este não seria, seguramente, um projecto demorado de executar; pode ainda argumentar-se que os custos teriam de ser baixos, mas nada impede, bem pelo contrário, que um projecto feito por um arquitecto não pudesse até, muito provavelmente, ter sido mais barato.(...)."

Fonte : http://www.arquitectos.pt/?no=2020496404,154


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

*Os processos de obra particulares constituem a série mais numerosa e mais consultada pelos utilizadores do Arquivo Municipal, englobando a documentação respeitante a cada imóvel da cidade de Lisboa.
Um processo de obra particular inclui toda a documentação alusiva ao imóvel, desde a sua construção até a um eventual projeto de demolição total. 
O primeiro processo de obra particular a ser constituído pela Direção dos Serviços de Urbanização e Obras da Câmara Municipal de Lisboa, iniciou-se com um projeto do Cine-Teatro Monumental, localizado na Praça Duque de Saldanha, datado de 12 de Novembro de 1943. Projetado pelo arquiteto Raul Rodrigues Lima e inaugurado a 14 de Novembro de 1951, foi demolido, após grande polémica, em 1984. Procurou-se que o processo de obra particular do Município de Lisboa a receber o número 1 fosse o de um edifício emblemático, neste caso, por onde passaram, entre o início dos anos 50 e 80, os grandes clássicos do cinema e os maiores nomes do teatro e da música portuguesa. 

Entre os processos de obra particulares também importa destacar os respeitantes ao Prémio Valmor de Arquitetura, instituído desde 1902, que tem por finalidade premiar a qualidade arquitetónica dos novos edifícios construídos na cidade de Lisboa, e que, a partir de 1982, foi associado ao Prémio Municipal de Arquitetura, passando a denominar-se Prémio Valmor e Municipal de Arquitetura. *
Fonte : http://arquivomunicipal.cm-lisboa.pt/pt/arquivo/acervo/obras-particulares/


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

No caso do Palácio dos Marqueses ou da Calçada de Tancos, neste momento em obra para se tornar numa unidade hoteleira (se não me engano será um hostel), e nesta única parte da obra a que tive acesso por se encontrar amplamente divulgada pelas notícias e redes sociais, seria duma facilidade imensa ter optado em vez disto, por uma solução enquadrada com o existente, e que resultasse em algo bonito.
Em vez de tal, acredito por se tratar dum balneário, qualquer azulejo serviu, para enquadrar uma obra do séc XVIII e que também esteticamente se materializou num atentado ao bom gosto. Uma ignorância à estética, a estética sendo uma disciplina em si..
Uma obra seria idealmente um todo, e nunca partes desgarradas muito aquém do todo pretendido. Lamentavelmente, às empreitadas privadas, continua a faltar sensibilidade estética, entre outros bom sensos. Por isso, nas reabilitações, parece-me sempre mais seguro fazer os possíveis por manter o existente, não tendo o saber de se optar por ruptura que valorize a obra.


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

* Por falar em rupturas nas obras arquitectónicas.
*

*A Casa da Prelada *é uma antiga quinta, no norte da cidade do Porto, em Portugal.

O edifício principal foi construído a partir de 1754, segundo planos do arquiteto italiano Nicolau Nasoni, sob encomenda das famílias Noronha e Menezes. A obra, no entanto, permaneceu inacabada. É composto de três edifícios interligados, de diferentes alturas, com varandas e janelas de granito trabalhado.

O portal principal da quinta, ricamente decorado com o brasão de armas da família, e duas sereias, data do final do século XVII.

Em 1904, tornou-se propriedade da Santa Casa da Misericórdia. Actualmente o terreno da quinta, ocupado em grande parte pelo Hospital da Prelada, é uma área de camping e casas residenciais."



























Todo o conjunto foi declarado em 1938 e 1977 pelo gabinete de monumentos como Imóvel de Interesse Público.

Fonte : https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casa_da_Prelada

No blog 5 minutos de arte : http://5minutosdearte.blogspot.pt/2010/03/quinta-da-prelada.html?m=1
"Foi na época de D. João V que a arte barroca alcança o clímax no nosso país, esta prosperidade económica foi proporcionada pela riqueza que advinha do Brasil e pelo fomento manufactureiro que proporcionou o nascimento de fábricas ligadas, inclusive, às artes decorativas.
A urbanização e a paisagem nortenha permitem a criação de novos espaços cujo acesso se concretizava por maravilhosas escadarias. Desta forma, o jardim evolui de modo destacável a partir do século XVI e XVII. Estas áreas verdes tendem a multiplicar e a gerar espaços de acolhimento, convívio, confraternização e jogos.


Situada na circunvalação da cidade do Porto, atravessada pela Via de Cintura Interna, ladeada pelo conhecido Hospital da Prelada, temos o prazer de ainda contemplar a casa da Quinta da Prelada. Este corpo é representativo da grandiosidade que sublinhava todo o conjunto desta quinta. Hoje, todo o espaço, encontra-se dividido em três pólos distintos: a Casa Senhorial, o Hospital da Prelada e o Parque de Campismo da Prelada.


Mandada construir por D. António de Noronha Meneses Mesquita e Melo, enquadra-se no segundo quartel do século XVIII, possivelmente entre 1743 e 1758. Nicolau Nasoni foi o arquitecto, também denominado por pintor florentino e responsável pela obra. A casa e o restante da quinta manteve-se na família Noronha e Meneses até 1904, contudo, a falta de descendentes levou o proprietário a doar o espaço à Santa Casa da Misericórdia do Porto, sendo esta responsável por construir um Hospital, pedido explícito em testamento.
Sobre esta obra nasoniana o Padre Agostinho Rebelo da Costa revela-nos a sua admiração com as seguintes palavras «(…) majestosa em grandeza, obeliscos, jardins, cascatas, pirâmides, labirintos e um grande lago que rodeia uma casa acastelada que está no seu centro firmada sobre uma pequena ilha.»"


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

* Casa da Prelada
*

Obra de fachada e caixilharia. Terminada em 2013.


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

*"Estética* 
(do grego aisthésis: percepção, sensação, sensibilidade) é um ramo da filosofia que tem por objetivo o estudo da natureza da beleza e dos fundamentos da arte. Ela estuda o julgamento e a percepção do que é considerado beleza, a produção das emoções pelos fenômenos estéticos, bem como: as diferentes formas de arte e da técnica artística; a ideia de obra de arte e de criação; a relação entre matérias e formas nas artes. Por outro lado, a estética também pode ocupar-se do sublime, ou da privação da beleza, ou seja, o que pode ser considerado feio, ou até mesmo ridículo."

Fonte : https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estética


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

Casa da Prelada abre ao público a 12 de maio de 2013
http://videos.sapo.pt/jrcPoYVV0ay57dOEHvMf


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

" Parece que a Quinta da Prelada estava destinada a ficar para sempre cortada e incompleta. A construção da VCI foi a machadada final que isolou esta notável casa, nunca concluída, entre edifícios banais e uma auto estrada. A intervenção recente de que foi alvo, pela mão de António Barbosa, é exemplar tanto na preservação dos sistemas construtivos originais como na audácia do lançamento de um volume em vidro de desenho contemporâneo. Visto por dentro, pelo efeito caleidoscópico que provoca, podemos esquecer-nos por momentos do Hospital vizinho e do ruído dos automóveis em grande velocidade. É fundamental passear nos jardins, subir ao seu torreão e avistar do outro lado da estrada a fantasiosa torre cilíndrica com que Nasoni rematou aquilo que acharia que seria para sempre um conjunto."

Fonte : http://www.openhouseporto.com/places/quinta-da-prelada/


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

do Portugalnoseumelhor.
Prelada


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

"DGPC (Direção Geral do Património Cultural
www.patrimoniocultural.gov.pt
) afirmou: “segundo as directrizes europeias pelas quais nos regemos,*quando há obras em imóveis antigos, não se tenta ‘imitar’ o estilo do que já existia*. Não queremos enganar quem passa e levá-lo a acreditar que está a ver uma construção do século XVIII ou XIX quando ela na verdade foi construída em 2016. *Tem de ser óbvio que é uma construção do ano em que foi feita”*. "

Fonte : https://www.publico.pt/2016/12/03/l...apa-vai-tornarse-num-edificio-moderno-1752249


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

discordo.... pode ser uma recriação fiel


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

Fora de Contexto (?)

"Arquiteto português José Baganha distinguido com prémio espanhol Rafael Manzano
26 DE OUTUBRO DE 2017 17:46
Lusa
O arquiteto português José Baganha venceu o prémio espanhol Rafael Manzano 2017, ampliado este ano para incluir trabalho realizado em Portugal, foi hoje anunciado.

"O sexto Prémio Rafael Manzano, que em 2017 foi ampliado para incluir o trabalho realizado em Portugal, foi concedido ao arquiteto português José Baganha. A sua trajetória profissional mostra uma firme vontade de preservar e dar continuidade às tradições arquitetónicas das regiões em que trabalhou, bem como atualizá-las, procurando sempre adaptá-las às exigências do nosso tempo", lê-se num comunicado hoje divulgado no 'site' oficial do prémio.

O vencedor do Prémio Rafael Manzano de Nova Arquitectura Tradicional, que foi atribuído pela primeira vez em 2012, recebe uma verba de 50 mil euros e uma medalha comemorativa.

*O trabalho de José Baganha é considerado pelo júri do prémio "um modelo de atenção e respeito pelo contexto, quer este seja mais urbano e clássico ou mais rural e vernáculo". "Nesse sentido, devem ser destacados os seus estudos sobre a arquitetura tradicional do Alentejo que serviram de base a muitos dos seus projetos construídos nesta região, tão contemporâneos como respeitadores da identidade e cultura locais", lê-se no 'site' do prémio.*

*Este galardão "tem como finalidade difundir o valor da Arquitetura clássica e tradicional como referente de validação da Arquitetura do nosso tempo, no âmbito territorial de Espanha e Portugal", sendo que "esta difusão se centra tanto na restauração de monumentos e conjuntos urbanos de valor histórico e artístico, como na construção nova, que, tendo em conta as tradições locais, sejam capazes de se integrar de forma harmoniosa nos referidos conjuntos".*

O júri que decide o vencedor é composto por "arquitetos e personalidades que têm desenvolvido um importante trabalho no campo da defesa da arquitetura tradicional e da restauração arquitetónica".

O Prémio Rafael Manzano é uma iniciativa do International Network for Traditional Building, Architecture and Urbanism (INTBAU), com o apoio da Richard H. Driehaus Charitable Trust, a colaboração da Fundação Serra Henriques, da Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando e da Ordem dos Arquitetos e o alto patrocínio do Presidente da República de Portugal."

Fonte : https://www.google.pt/amp/www.dn.pt...m-premio-espanhol-rafael-manzano-8874864.html


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

Lino said:


> discordo.... pode ser uma recriação fiel


Claramente que sim !
Eu por mim até quase diria 99% das vezes, idealmente que seria !
Nem percebo porque a dgpc diria tal. Em incentivo de quê ?


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

Gosto muito disto. É importante.


> Este galardão "tem como finalidade difundir o valor da Arquitetura clássica e tradicional como referente de validação da Arquitetura do nosso tempo, no âmbito territorial de Espanha e Portugal", sendo que "esta difusão se centra tanto na restauração de monumentos e conjuntos urbanos de valor histórico e artístico, como na construção nova, que, tendo em conta as tradições locais, sejam capazes de se integrar de forma harmoniosa nos referidos conjuntos".


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

"ssru . sociedade secreta de reabilitação urbana
os atentados terroristas, por ssru.

Ao longo do último século e nos primeiros anos deste XXI, o Centro Histórico do Porto tem sofrido os mais bárbaros atentados à sua integridade física e ao seu valor patrimonial. Desde os séculos XVIII e XIX, com as grandes obras iluministas dos Almadas (demolidoras e invasivas, mas ao mesmo tempo salubrizadoras e inclusivas, aceitando edifícios de diferentes épocas e mantendo população), que não se verifica uma orientação e metodologia de trabalho que possam ser adoptadas pela generalidade dos intervenientes do processo de reabilitação e que tenha como objectivos a conservação do património e dos bens culturais, a renovação do ambiente urbano de toda a área, a reinserção da população residente, a consolidação e desenvolvimento do turismo, a expansão e renovação da actividade comercial, a implementação de uma rede de partenariado (tal como, por exemplo, se previa com o Projecto Piloto Urbano da Sé).

Debruçarmo-nos sobre os planos previstos no século XX para o centro da cidade – como os estudos dos arquitectos estrangeiros Barry Parker, Giovanni Muzio, Robert Auzelle, sem esquecer a estratégia de demolições do Estado Novo de “desafogar os monumentos históricos” dos finais dos anos 30 e dos anos 40 – é uma tarefa de pura agonia que merece preparação, dando graças pela nossa recorrente falta de dinheiro que permitiu que o dano não fosse tão devastador. O que não daríamos para conhecer o Largo do Corpo da Guarda ou o Barredo, antes da grande destruição!

No último terço do século XX tivemos os estudos orientados pelo arquitecto Fernando Távora para o Barredo, segundo as recomendações da Carta de Veneza; a partir de 1974 tivemos a intervenção SAAL e o CRUARB; a que se junta em 1990 a FDZHP que promovia a reabilitação urbana e a reabilitação social das populações, no âmbito da luta contra a pobreza.

Com a chegada ao poder de uma espécie de “neoliberalismo grunho”, imbuída de uma doutrina de “sound-bite”, a última década do Centro Histórico do Porto ficará para a história como a pior desde as Invasões Francesas, cujos danos na cidade foram igualmente demolidores. As questões da Identidade, Memória e Tradição ao serem descuradas, têm permitido justamente o seu oposto, de tal forma que muitos se perguntam: ao “reabilitar” o CHP não estaremos a construir nele um espaço museológico sem vida? Mas aquilo que esta trupe de maltrapilhos pretende não é propriamente “reabilitar”, é apenas o retorno do investimento realizado, o lucro standardizado para um produto imobiliário indiferenciado. Assim surge a Porto Vivo, a primeira sociedade de reabilitação urbana do País, pronta para fazer render o peixe, ou o chouriço (como diria Rui Loza), como se de uma fábrica se tratasse, o Património da Humanidade.

Para presidentes da SRU foram escolhidos dois desertores: o “bom-agricultor” e o “bom-vivant”, qualquer um deles percebendo zero de reabilitação urbana, mas achando-se com capacidade para verborreiar umas frases. A mais célebre do primeiro [Arlindo Cunha] é “Viver na Baixa é como vestir roupa de marca”, revelando um nível de boçalidade ímpar. O segundo [Rui Moreira] não teve muito tempo para aquecer o lugar por isso decalcou a frase que mais incomoda ouvi-lo dizer, a velhinha e gasta: “Foi a lei das rendas do Estado Novo que arruinou os nossos centros históricos”, mostrando o nível de impreparação para tamanha tarefa.

Para além da irresponsabilidade de deixar os actuais administradores executivos da Porto Vivo, largados às cabeçadas um ao outro, no CHP encontram-se a actuar dois grandes grupos terroristas: a “Agência Pública” e a “Agência Privada”, na maior parte das vezes em coordenação de esforços. O braço armado da primeira é a “DEF (Divisão Escombro Final)” e da segunda a “BOB (Brigada Opressora do Betão)”. O resultado prático da intervenção de ambas é sempre a eliminação ou substituição do alvo. Num e noutro caso, o que existia desaparece. E esta última década tem sido marcante não apenas na amplitude do impacto, mas também pelo número de casos, como um corolário de acções programadas de abandono e sabotagem que criam o espaço de actuação dos braços armados terroristas. Mal comparando, o resultado final é tão parecido com o estilo “Oklahoma” que a utilização da expressão de terror não nos causa qualquer entrave. É tão terrível percorrer uma rua, sobretudo as medievais e não saber quando algum pedaço de edifício nos cai em cima, ou vê-las assim esventradas, como se de um cenário pós-guerra se tratasse. Para vos mostrar apenas uma ponta deste infernal iceberg, voltamos ao principal eixo viário medieval da cidade velha, formado pelas ruas Escura/Bainharia/Mercadores e que liga a zona da antiga Porta de São Sebastião (Muralha Primitiva) à Praça da Ribeira. Já aqui tínhamos estado em 2008 para apontar o dedo à degradação deste património, mas desde essa altura que nada aconteceu que impedisse o amontoar de danos. Afinal é assim ao longo das décadas.

– Mas vocês que são leitores atentos e amantes desta magnifica cidade perguntarão: …então, não foi nesse ano de 2008 que a CMP encomendou um estudo à Porto Vivo, para que a UNESCO pudesse continuar a acreditar na classificação que deu ao CHP? Foi, chama-se o PLANO DE GESTÃO DO CENTRO HISTÓRICO DO PORTO e não serve para nada!

– Mas não é o PLANO DE GESTÃO que tem como missão “Proteger, Preservar, Valorizar e Promover o Centro Histórico do Porto Património Mundial, Expressão Física da Natureza Universal da Criatividade Humana, Coração e Alma da Cidade, Fonte de Vida e Inspiração das Gerações Actuais e Futuras.”? É, sim! Mas qualquer instrumento por muito bom que seja colocado na mão de inúteis, torna-se ele próprio uma ferramenta obsoleta e inútil.

– [e vocês continuam] – Por um acaso não é o PG_CHP que tem um SISTEMA DE MONOTORIZAÇÃO caracterizado pelo seu carácter proactivo, por oposição à definição de monitorização reactiva, no sentido em que assume a decisão de criar e controlar uma situação, não se limitando à reacção (…) e ao fazê-lo, cria as condições necessárias que lhe permitem dar, não só uma resposta positiva aos apelos da monitorização sistemática e reactiva, solicitadas pela UNESCO, como às necessidades quotidianas de gestão da área classificada (…) prevendo indicadores que se relacionam, com a realização e impacto dos projectos do Plano de Acção incluído no Plano de Gestão do Património Mundial, abarcando, ainda, indicadores que são identificadores e caracterizadores da vitalidade do próprio sítio classificado? A pergunta é pertinente mas a resposta é um grande ZERO, pois o que acabaram de descrever não significa patavina.

– [incrédulos] – Mas não foi o PG_CHP que ganhou um prémio muito especial em Itália, berço da cultura e da arte de reabilitação urbana, o PRÉMIO GUBBIO? Claro que sim! Foi uma Menção Honrosa no âmbito do prémio europeu Gubbio 2009 ‘PHYSICAL INTERVENTIONS FOR THE RECOVERY OF EXISTING BUILDINGS AND/OR OPERATIONAL AND ORGANIZATIONAL INITIATIVES, CONSISTING OF STRATEGIC OPERATIONS FOR RAISING THE LEVEL OF URBAN STANDARDS’, promovido pela Associazione Nazionale Italiana Centri Storico-Artistici – A.N.C.S.A. (www.ancsa.org). Foi, o plano é bom. Mas foi apenas o plano e como podem constatar, os seus possíveis efeitos positivos sobre o Centro Histórico, não são nenhuns!

– [caramba] – E então, não foi a 12 de Julho de 2012 que foi publicada no Diário da República a “Delimitação da Área de Reabilitação Urbana (ARU) do Centro Histórico do Porto”, em instrumento próprio, à luz do Regime Jurídico de Reabilitação Urbana (RJRU), instituído pelo Decreto-Lei n.º 307/2009, de 23 de Outubro? Para que serviu e qual a relação que tem com o PG_CHP? Pois é! É a selva total. Para ficarem ainda mais baralhados, lembramos que a intervir no espaço público do CHP (para além da GOP com o eixo Mouzinho/Flores) existe ainda um gabinete de arrumação e estética que não dá cavaco a ninguém, nem ninguém se articula de modo a que os diferentes esforços sejam coordenados e os seus gastos cirurgicamente justificados.

Mas animem-se, pois o nosso querido autarca já prometeu que até ao verão a animação será como nunca foi vista antes. Tudo grosso, tudo com os copos!"

Fonte :https://www.google.pt/amp/s/ssru.wordpress.com/2013/04/01/os-atentados-terroristas-por-ssru/amp/


----------

